# Michael Keene's gear



## King Ian (Jul 29, 2010)

I've searched far and wide for a list of what gear Michael Keene from the faceless uses live, and in the studio, but have come up completely empty handed. Have any of you played with him or know what gear he's using currently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andii (Jul 29, 2010)

Both times I saw him live he was using a Line6 vettaII head. He was using Randall cabs (with v30s most likely) as monitors and going direct to the PA from the head. His tone was one of, if not the best live tones I've heard. Nothing beats bypassing microphones for live use.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 29, 2010)

He was using Randall cabs and an ENGL head last time I saw them. I couldn't tell which model though. They kept the heads behind the stacks.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Jul 29, 2010)

I just saw him play the other night on Summer Slaughter

From what i could see he was using a Randall V2. and a POD XT Pro through Randall cabs.

he had another head in his live in case, but it was facing to the back of the case and i couldn't see the front probably a backup V2.


----------



## natspotats (Jul 29, 2010)

The Washburn Guitars Forum - Mike's Answers this might help


----------



## King Ian (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you all, I love you!


----------



## George Djentson (Jul 29, 2010)

natspotats said:


> The Washburn Guitars Forum - Mike's Answers this might help



GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm very curious to know which amp model and settings he is using on his Pod/Vetta. I saw them last tuesday on the Summer Slaughter tour and Michael was using a Pod XT Pro while the other guitarist was using Tosin's Axe-FX. Needless to say, they sounded amazing


----------



## widdlywhaa (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you go to the Atlanta show too?

OT but it was hella sick! I'm pretty sure he's using a mix of his Randall V2 and POD.

probably running a Dry/Wet rig respectively with the Randall/POD


----------



## Andii (Jul 30, 2010)

This is strictly speculation:

If he seems to be using a pod and a head it's possible that he is using the head for the preamp and using the pods cab simulation so he can still go direct into the board.

Just a guess but probably accurate.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 30, 2010)

In an interview once he also mentioned he likes to keep the bass higher than the treble.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 30, 2010)

^which is how it should always be


----------

